# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Работа с приводами >  daemon tools v5.2

## Kazakk

*Название программы:* Daemon Tools Pro Advanced
*Версия программы:* 5.2.0.0348
*Язык:* русский, английский, украинский
*Таблетка:* не требуется
*Описание:*
Daemon Tools - виртуальный стимулятор привода. Данная программа поддерживает множество 
разнообразных форматов, включая ISO, CCD (CloneCD), BWT (Blindwrite), NRG, Nero и другие. 
Так же программа справляется с множеством дисков с защитой.

*Скачать:*
http://depositfiles.com/files/22ef56bum

----------

sypersima (03.07.2013)

----------


## BarryHulky

only thing Daemon tools lite misses is IDE emulation, if you dont need that you wont need anything else really. it is also free for a change.

just make sure not to install the toolbar/sypware crap that come with it.

----------


## Svetikamato

И еще один вопрос. Можно поставить две проги - виртуалки, например:DAEMON Tools Lite и UltraISO , а то я никогда даймоном не пользовался, но есть игрушки которые только через него и можно запустить. YASU - почему она не хочет работать? Спойлер нажмите, чтобы прочесть 

 
С уважением!

----------


## CheshirskyKot

Можно. Хоть 10 виртуалок поставь.

----------


## Charlesspima

стига с тази замунда. Влезте в официалния сайт на daemon tools и си изтеглете lite версията. Аз наскоро си я изтеглих, с Windows 7 Ultimate x64 съм и програмата ми върви без проблем.

----------

